# IOS5 : kioske et dossier sur  iPad1



## Télémac (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
Kioske refuse de glisser dans un dossier sur iPad1.

Il y a un truc?

Merci


----------



## MJF (14 Octobre 2011)

Télémac a dit:


> Bonjour
> Kioske refuse de glisser dans un dossier sur iPad1.
> 
> Il y a un truc?
> ...



Bonsoir
une solution pas très loin.... ici :

http://www.igen.fr/iphone/astuce-mettre-le-kiosque-dans-un-dossier-63602


----------



## Télémac (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

merci je vais essayer.

Ceci étant, comme je ne souhaite pas utiliser Kioske, me forcer la main et devoir utiliser une astuce pour masquer l'appli dans un dossier" fourre appli inutile"  n'est pas élégant de la part d'Apple.


----------

